# Best Fishing lines



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I don't know if this belongs in the equipment section or here, but I recently bought some standard monofilament line for my spinning rigs and the memory in the line is killing me. I was just wondering what you guys have found to be a good all around 6 lb line that will give you strength, little memory, good knots and not scare away fish. Any advice helps.
Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Scare away fish? I use Stren #8 Hi-Vis Gold, never noticed any fish getting scared off. It casts well and holds knots great. For Trolling I use Triline #8 XT Its a stronger yet firmer line that doesnt cast as well, but works fine in other applications (trolling, floating a bobber down a creek etc etc).


-DallanC


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

I use P-Line CXX for 8 lb test and under. All my other mono rods have Spider XXX.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite line is 7# Stren Magna Thin.
It is soft, little memory memory and it's strong.
It has a smaller diameter than standard mono so it is less visible.
Also works great on my ice rods in 4 #.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

P line floro ... 4lb test...


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

My favorite for my spinning rig is Spiderwire "Ultra cast". It's a braided line, so there's no memory at all, it's the diameter of 2# test, ultra sensitive (braided lines don't stretch either)... and did I mention it casts like nothing else I've ever used.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

This is supposed to be the latest, greatest stuff.

http://tinyurl.com/6dcw6tv

I haven't tried it, but I'd like to. Sure is expensive. Just throwing it out to see anyone's tried it. (or encourage someone to try it before I do. :mrgreen: )


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> P line floro ... 4lb test...


Same for me, only in 6 lb test. Good stuff.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fiction32 said:


> I use P-Line CXX for 8 lb test and under. All my other mono rods have Spider XXX.


+1 in 4# test. P-Line rocks. I still need to try the fluoro.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

MKP said:


> This is supposed to be the latest, greatest stuff.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/6dcw6tv
> 
> I haven't tried it, but I'd like to. Sure is expensive. Just throwing it out to see anyone's tried it. (or encourage someone to try it before I do. :mrgreen: )


I've been wanting to try it but haven't found it in any stores yet. It better stay in good shape on your reel for a while at that price!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stren clear


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > This is supposed to be the latest, greatest stuff.
> ...


About the same as the P line floro for a spool. Might have to give it a try, but is it invisible like floro is?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have seen lures & bait that are made to catch the fishermen & some are made to catch fish. I cant comment on it, still to new. I like Berkley VANISH #8 .


----------

